# What do you play?



## Lowblock (Dec 9, 2009)

No doubt that this thread has been done to pieces, and I'm probably missing out on some obvious bright and shiny warning about not posting this thread

But oh well...


What musical instruments do you play?

I started playing bass guitar a few weeks ago.  A group of friends needed a singer and a bassist.  I took up the chance for singing, but they didn't like it because I couldn't sing System of a Down.
But that wasn't the reason, just because I didn't take 2 years of choir at my school, blablabla, they got some /b/tard with no concept of time management who isn't even doing anyhting with us anymore.

tl;dr, they sold me a bass and amp for 35 bucks, got a free, better, one later from another guy.  Lovin' it all the way.  

I used to play piano, and attempted to learn acoustic, but that went out quickly.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

Electric/acoustic guitar, piano/keyboards. Hopefully will start learning violin after xmas if I get the money.


----------



## Stawks (Dec 9, 2009)

I play the drums, standard kit. I have no style, really. I guess I try to sound like Jeremiah Green meets Keith Moon, but I end up sounding mostly like shit. I've only been playing for like a year now, though, so I'm not too upset. Maybe I'll get better.

I've also got a balalaika, because it looks bad ass and no one knows what it sounds like when you play it well so I get a pass.


----------



## dcjaycee (Dec 9, 2009)

ocarina, xylophone, drums (kinda)

i used to play clarinet in the elementary/middle school band, long before i knew anything about music


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

I play bass guitar as my main instrument, and then vocals, guitar, drums, keyboard, and I'm learning how to play the banjo and violin.  

I'm better at screaming/growling then regular singing, however.


----------



## Impasse (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm an all-purpose dude :V Been playing some kind of string instrument half my life, I currently specialize in guitars and can play most varieties. My percussion is also alright, and keyboards are coming along.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Trying to self-teach oud. Also messing with 6-string banjo. I ALSO need to get new strings and pegs for my saz.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Acoustic/Electric guitar, piano/keyboard, just recently started making electronic music =)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

My nose


----------



## Collie (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarinet for about 9 years, and a little bit of piano.  I also play on the computer, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2009)

Piano. I played the trumpet in hs and I'm self taught on the drum set. I'm not all that great yet but I'm working on it. Trying to get a band started with my buddy, and I'm picking things up pretty quick. 

I wanted to try and get a piano video up. I just wish I had a camcorder up here at school. Meh, I'll do it over Christmas break.


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I've also got a balalaika, because it looks bad ass and no one knows what it sounds like when you play it well so I get a pass.



I know because I've been a balalaikist for about five years now. They really are epic, good luck.

However, I usually stick to my keys because I know them best. Anything out of the ordinary, though, and I'll buy it and lock myself away until I can play it.


----------



## Cadbury (Dec 14, 2009)

I started out playing a 5 string Banjo, eventually got an old ass antique acoustic guitar from a friends dad who overheard me playing it one day. *that guitar is fucking amazing* Got into the electric guitar when another friend of mine from around town needed someone to jam with, so I went and bought an amp and he gave me one of his guitars. Fell in love with ESP guitars ever since then and the rest is soon to be history!! I can also play a mandolin and will blow your mind on it too.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2009)

Cadbury said:


> I started out playing a 5 string Banjo, eventually got an old ass antique acoustic guitar from a friends dad who overheard me playing it one day. *that guitar is fucking amazing* Got into the electric guitar when another friend of mine from around town needed someone to jam with, so I went and bought an amp and he gave me one of his guitars. Fell in love with ESP guitars ever since then and the rest is soon to be history!! I can also play a mandolin and will blow your mind on it too.


 
That's pretty awesome ^^  It's not often that you find someone who plays the banjo or mandolin, let alone both.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Dec 14, 2009)

I play a bit of Guitar and Keyboard, Then I sing. X3 Nothing very good so yeah, I'll just stick with my arts.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been playing electric and acoustic guitar for 5 years almost. I've also tried to learn keyboard, but nowadays, it's just a music theory test, or writing a melody. I also play ukulele, mandolin, harmonica, and I have a penny whistle.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Cadbury said:


> I started out playing a 5 string Banjo



what kind
i play the banjar too :3


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 17, 2009)

fuck, ok x.x lemme see if I can remember xD

Vocals - 13yrs
Piano/Keyboard - 11yrs
Percussion/Drums - 6yrs
6 String Guitar - 4 yrs
Orchestral Strings - 3yrs
4 String Bass - 3yrs
Finale Notepad - 3 yrs
Alto Saxophone - 1.5yrs
Mixing/Mastering - 1yr
FL Studio - 1yr
Audacity - 1yr


General shit, I can play trombone a little bit, as well as a few song flutes. I can -kinda- play harmonica, and I can pretty much play any stringed instrument besides Violin now, but that's just cuz my callouses are too big to fit xD


----------



## Shindo (Dec 17, 2009)

in order of talent:

bass, drums, guitar


and a soon to be samper DDD


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 17, 2009)

Shindo said:


> in order of talent:
> 
> bass, drums, guitar
> 
> ...



o.0

what's a samper? o.o;;


----------



## Eleziek (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to show off and list how many instruments I play, and by play I mean touched a few times and made noise come out of them.

I'm kidding

I took private lessons on classical strings for 12 years (5-17) but have set them aside until next year where I can play with an orchestra. Principle was Viola

As for the instrument I play the most often, that'd be my tenor saxophone. Absolutely love the thing to death. I play on a Cannonball Big Bell Stone Series... For all of the Cannonball naysayers out there, go away, this horn shreds with a fantastic action and HUGE sound. I've got mine plated in black nickel and it gives it such a versatile tone, I can get some really, really rich and dark stuff going and immediately switch to some shredding, edgy stuff as well. Two mouthpieces I use on it are a Selmer C* and an ARB Metal. With the C* I use a standard Rovner ligature with either Vandoren 3s - 3.5s or Vandoren ZZ 3.5s 

I can also play any of the other sax family quite well, I just have the most fun with my tenor.

Can play clarinet as well, most recently played it in a production of The Sound of Music, fun stuff! 

Keyboard instruments, eh, I don't know how to play any of them outside of composer's piano. Can do chords and some improvisation, but nothing all that fancy. 

Here soon I'm gonna have to get my flute chops going for a split tenor/flute part in a show choir production. Doing both In The Heights and Mama Mia sets for that.

I twiddle around with bass enough to follow along with some stuff, improv some basslines, but as with Piano I'm not a 'bass player'

In the end I'm most comfortable with a baton in my hands, or infront of an ensemble conducting. Next conducting arrangement is with a university concert band. Guest conducting an original composition of mine for their spring concert. Going to be working with them in rehearsal at the start of next semester.


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 18, 2009)

Guitar and piano for 10 years. Got a ukulele for Christmas last year. It's such a happy little instrument.

Hope to get a keyboard/MIDI controller this Christmas.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 18, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> o.0
> 
> what's a samper? o.o;;



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFK81AfdxIw&feature=related

thats the one im getting


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 18, 2009)

- Bass
- Acoustic songs played on an electric Guitar (no distortion, shitty amp T.T)
I think that's it.


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFK81AfdxIw&feature=related
> 
> thats the one im getting



oh lol *SAMPLER xP

uhm... those take no musical talent whatsoever xD I almost got that thing a few weeks ago for a radio show, but turns out there's digital ones out there xD

also, the bigger version of that is cooler :3 it has a Theramin


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

I play clarinet, piano, a bit of violin, and the Irish tin whistle xD


----------



## loofa (Dec 22, 2009)

Been playing drums and percussion for 12 years now. Started out playing jazz on kit, and slowly went to hardcore, and now I'm in a garage rock/math rock/electro indie stage. I play on a Gretsch Catalina Maple (awesome for jazz) with Zildjian A Customs and Paiste 802s. I also play vibraphone, and a tiny bit of piano, bass and guitar.


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Guitar, Bass(my main focus now), some keyboards. Producing/eletronic crap.


----------



## Chex (Dec 23, 2009)

Clarinet and by proxy, saxophone, as well as piano and drums.

Did several years of choral work.

Currently learning guitar, but I want to keep at my drumming, since I am, after all, in a band.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 24, 2009)

Bass guitar, trumpet
Mediocre at both D:


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 27, 2009)

Violin, viola, cello, a little piano, very little guitar, and bamboo flute.

Oh, and I sing, if that counts.

I used to play viola in the school string ensemble, but after graduating middle school and going to a high school that adores science and biology and represses any creativity that doesn't raise money or have a picture of a turtle, I've fallen a bit out of practice.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Guitar and Flute


----------



## imdmb (Dec 28, 2009)

i plays teh snare
i dabble in drum set and guitar too

>.>
<.<
piano is mean


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

I played trombone in school once 'cause they ran out of good instruments.
And.. I just lost the game. :<


----------



## Viva (Dec 31, 2009)

Piano and violin^^.  I'm aspiring to become a virtuoso in both because I'm lame like that >.>


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 31, 2009)

well, ive played clarinet a few years in middle school band, which i pretty much suck at...

my fav instrument is the bass guitar, ive been playin it a while.. I WAS in youth band at church, but my whole family got kicked out of the church for no apparent reason, so i dont really play much exept at home a little for lack of better things to do... 
idk im not really good at it anyway, which dosent suprise me, im not really good at anything...


----------



## Aden (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> well, ive played clarinet a few years in middle school band, which i pretty much suck at...
> 
> my fav instrument is the bass guitar, ive been playin it a while.. I WAS in youth band at church, but my whole family got kicked out of the church for no apparent reason, so i dont really play much exept at home a little for lack of better things to do...



This was a good post. It was relevant to the thread and it gave people the opportunity to respond in a friendly manner. However,



> idk im not really good at it anyway, which dosent suprise me, im not really good at anything...



Baww


----------



## Freddy_Line (Dec 31, 2009)

My main instrument is the electric bass, but I also play the acoustic upright and do some singing. I'm currently working on piano as well.


----------



## Chalcedon (Jan 3, 2010)

In order of skill:

I play the saxophone.  Mostly I play alto, but I can make some good sounds on a tenor and soprano, and like to fool around on the baritone.  I'm a much better classical player than jazz (mostly because I can't create a jazz tone for my life :-/ ), but I've dabbled in both.  I've played for about 7.5-8 years.

I played piano pretty regularly for about 8 years, I haven't really touched one since I left for college about 4 months ago D: .  I played a lot of classical music, and then played off lead sheets in my church's "contemporary" band for a number of years before agnosticism got the better of me.

I started teaching myself to play the guitar about a year ago, and I think I've made pretty good progress.  Mostly I try to play acoustic-folky stuff, and I've been trying to see what fun chord structures I can coax out of different tunings.

I play the 4-string bass a little, mostly just for fun when the acoustic guitar seems a little dull.

I've been told I sing pretty well, but I have yet to convince myself of that.  I've sung for a German band and the contemporary band mentioned earlier.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

This is probably going to be my main domain because I am obsessed with music.

I play guitar! And bass, and drums, and piano. And mandolin. And violin. And a touch of banjo and bouzouki. I want to play viola, though, and someday I'm going to get ahold of a cello.


----------



## Korex (Jan 4, 2010)

I play a guitar up until now . I'm just a back-up guitarist in my schools band, so still i love practicing guitar


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I play guitar! And bass, and drums, and piano. And mandolin. And violin. And a touch of banjo and bouzouki. I want to play viola, though, and someday I'm going to get ahold of a cello.



MANDOLIN! I love you. I've wanted a mandolin for so long.

Also, take it from someone who took up viola as a first instrument. If you can play violin, viola should be an easy step. The hardest part would be learning the alto key, which really isn't all that hard. I picked up the treble and bass clefs pretty fast, but I do have to label the notes. It's the 5 extra years of experience with viola/alto clef that lets me sightread that, but not treble or bass. I only learned those a year or two ago.

Also, my parents bought me an electric violin for Christmas! IT'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## DaedolonX (Jan 4, 2010)

I pretend to play Guitar.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

I gave myself a black eye one time from air guitaring way too hard.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 5, 2010)

DaedolonX said:


> I pretend to play Guitar.



ah, we have a guitar hero in our midst x3


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

As another fur said; in order of skill:


1) Guitar (12 years at conservatory) classic, electric, bass, banjo ... I try to get versatile.

2) Drums (I play time to time just for the fun of it)

3) Violin (I know how to move my hands >:E)

4) Accordeon (french word ftw :I)

5) Singing (I suck at it damnit)

But nobody listens to me so I just play for my own sake. Nah.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

guitar, bass, synth, keys, drums(lol i try that is), FL studio ;p

i know how to play clarinet and french horn, but havent done either in quite a few years,

and i do vocals, but not very well haha


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 8, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> guitar, bass, synth, keys, drums(lol i try that is), FL studio ;p
> 
> i know how to play clarinet and french horn, but havent done either in quite a few years,
> 
> and i do vocals, but not very well haha



wait...

lol...

can composition/recording programs count? o.0

>.>

<.<

<.>

*goes back to edit her post*


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

I slappa da bass monnn


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 9, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> wait...
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...



i dont see why not, theyre technically instruments.

FL can make some amazing shit o.o
you just gotta know how to use it to its full capabilities


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i dont see why not, theyre technically instruments.
> 
> FL can make some amazing shit o.o
> you just gotta know how to use it to its full capabilities



Only if you make a beat other than in 4/4 time and bass drum hit on every beat... if you do that, you're a fail at life and i hate you. :grin:


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Only if you make a beat other than in 4/4 time and bass drum hit on every beat... if you do that, you're a fail at life and i hate you. :grin:



not neccessarily...

Just dont make electronica xD


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

i have been playing the double bass, the bass guitar, and the baritone for 5 years.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> not neccessarily...
> 
> Just dont make electronica xD



Electronica i can deal with, its techno that just gets on my nerves all too often...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 10, 2010)

clarinet


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Electronica i can deal with, its techno that just gets on my nerves all too often...



meh, it's all the same to me xD


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 10, 2010)

The piano, and synthesizers, I design sounds on them, I use real hardware synths not softsynths.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Only if you make a beat other than in 4/4 time and bass drum hit on every beat... if you do that, you're a fail at life and i hate you. :grin:



ive only ever made one song like that, and it was only for part of the song.
i have very realistic drum samples, and its never off beat or late for practice.
much more reliable than a real drummer(and easier to find too haha)

lol i also use it to make sick rap beats ;p


----------



## Ajolias (Jan 10, 2010)

I sing, kind of. I mostly play the piano. Everyone loves me for it X3. I really am not a performer though, more of a composer (I suck though, I haven't "officially" completed composing a song though)


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ive only ever made one song like that, and it was only for part of the song.
> i have very realistic drum samples, and its never off beat or late for practice.
> much more reliable than a real drummer(and easier to find too haha)
> 
> lol i also use it to make sick rap beats ;p



Ha sick.

One thing though... listen to some John Bonham drumming... The lack of desire to play on the beat + playing things in between is what makes it so epic.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Ha sick.
> 
> One thing though... listen to some John Bonham drumming... The lack of desire to play on the beat + playing things in between is what makes it so epic.



hahaha, but drummers tend to get bitches, and bitches distract from the band.
bassists too for some reason...


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> hahaha, but drummers tend to get bitches, and bitches distract from the band.
> bassists too for some reason...



Being completely honest here... no one should want a bitch in the first place so if you find a group of DECENT PEOPLE, you won't have that problem.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guitar (any genre of music, but mostly classical, latina, rock, classic rock, and metal)

Piano

Drums

And I sing.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 11, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> hahaha, but drummers tend to get bitches, and bitches distract from the band.
> bassists too for some reason...





Tudd said:


> Being completely honest here... no one should want a bitch in the first place so if you find a group of DECENT PEOPLE, you won't have that problem.



HEY NOW! D:

I'm a bassist ;~; I dun have bitches x3 All they do is whine and complain @_@


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Being completely honest here... no one should want a bitch in the first place so if you find a group of DECENT PEOPLE, you won't have that problem.



its a natural urge for most straight men to want pussy, especially if theyre single and on tour haha. its a good thing that im the primary song writer in my band and im gay and not promiscuous haha. 



Shade Koba said:


> HEY NOW! D:
> 
> I'm a bassist ;~; I dun have bitches x3 All they do is whine and complain @_@



lol are you in a touring band? 
if not, that could be why ;p
if you are, then maybe its your stage presence?


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

Vocal chords, motherfucker.

Gave up on bass, my hands are too retarded to play guitar of any kind.

Wanna get in on keyboard, synth or keytar sometime in the future, though.


----------



## jesskit (Jan 11, 2010)

my main instruments are piano and drums, i also play trumpet guitar (only melody tho) and tinwhistle, i also compose electronic music, and play just well what comes out of my head on the piano


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> its a natural urge for most straight men to want pussy, especially if theyre single and on tour haha. its a good thing that im the primary song writer in my band and im gay and not promiscuous haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude if I _WAS_ in a touring band, I'd totally be spazzing out while playing, like Flea x3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> its a natural urge for most straight men to want pussy, especially if theyre single and on tour haha. its a good thing that im the primary song writer in my band and im gay and *not promiscuous* haha.



THIS!

Hooking up is for hookers, velco and slicks.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 13, 2010)

I've played piano for about 15 years....Played the trumpet in middle school and high school.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> Dude if I _WAS_ in a touring band, I'd totally be spazzing out while playing, like Flea x3



i go all out whether im playing by myself to some other music, just jamming with the band, or playing for a group of people. unless the volume is low and im just sitting down. i feel lame if im going crazy and the pick hitting the strings is louder than the music itself.

but generally, the more people im playing in front of and the louder im playing, the more energy i have. my guitar touches the floor sometimes haha



Tudd said:


> THIS!
> 
> Hooking up is for hookers, velco and slicks.



exactly! but there are some occasions where its permissible


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 13, 2010)

With myself.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> exactly! but there are some occasions where its permissible



Such as, if you're a hooker, you're a piece of velcro, you're drag racing a car.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Such as, if you're a hooker, you're a piece of velcro, you're drag racing a car.



;p you know what i meant




i think...haha


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ;p you know what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my only exception is if you know the person very well.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Tudd said:


> my only exception is if you know the person very well.



bingo.

or at least if you plan on taking it further than just a one night stand and its not the first night youve met.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> bingo.
> 
> or at least if you plan on taking it further than just a one night stand and its not the first night youve met.



Pretty much.

Aka, the polar opposite of "the world"


----------



## Qoph (Jan 13, 2010)

Quick reminder before this possibly gets derailed that this is not a thread about relationships.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 13, 2010)

bayonetta, and it rockz


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred a Sore Ass knows how I play.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Shred a Sore Ass knows how I play.



intentional overuse of harmonics = win in my book


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 25, 2010)

I play the bass guitar and upright bass.  Specialize in jazz and funk lines.  Love all music though...


----------



## Gight (Jan 25, 2010)

Used to play the trumpet.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 25, 2010)

Almost all in the percussion family (Drums, Piano, fucking Latin Percussion <3) and now I have my eyes set on Bass, because I have a reputation to keep.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 25, 2010)

Currently i play Acoustic Guitar, and i am learning the piano/keyboard.  My first instrument was the violin, but its broken.  So I'm waiting to get my hands on a Electric violin and guitar, and possibly a Bass someday.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to play brass and piano, but now I mainly finger pick at my acoustic guitar. The truth is, I have become quite lazy with my music, and that is not good. I have been meaning to find a used euphonium and get my chops back into shape. Should have never stopped!


----------



## garoose (Jan 25, 2010)

My main instrument is drums (percussion, drum, set, a table, anything I can hit lol). I play in my school band and my own rock band with my friends. I also have been teaching myself a little guitar and piano, but I'm nowhere near the same level on those instruments as I am at drumming. And Lastly, my friend taught me the Bb and chromatic scales on trumpet lol.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

Rytes said:


> and now I have my eyes set on Bass, because I have a reputation to keep.



racist ;p


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

Piano. =3


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Drums, but I haven't been near a kit for 2 years now. I'm also gonna take up guitar lessons and vocal training


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 31, 2010)

Drummer for life here


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 3, 2010)

Did vocals for several bands in the past (as well as a few collabs). Keyboards/piano, learned when I was like in 5th grade. And a little bit of drums as well as the bass.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm getting better  and having lots of fun with the oud. I made a special risha (pick) for it that resembles a large quill (originally they used long eagle quills). I don't know any maqams (modes), but I listen to enough Middle Eastern music to improvise.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to play the violin.


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm, I was very involved with the musical arts for about 9 years before I suddenly stopped last year.

I was primarily involved with the brass section:
I am excellent at Trumpet and French Horn. (Flugelhorn and Mellophone)
I am decent at Trombone, Tube, Baritone. (Marching versions as well)

I know enough to play some scales on the Clarinet and Sax.

I can play a lot of the percussion instrument Timpani, Bass Drum, Toms, Marimba, etc. my snare drum always could use some work, my 32nd note rolls were... I am ok at kit as well.

I can play simple songs on the piano and organ, it just takes me a little time to get back into to grove of things.

I was in chorus for a few years as well... Your own voice counts as a musical instrument in my book...


----------



## King Roach (Feb 17, 2010)

Piano, Violin, Violincello, oboe, sax.

and some guitar, bass and drums but not really good at those at all.


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 17, 2010)

Alto Saxophone & Clarinet - Orchestra for a short wHile.

Violin - less good


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I've played piano for >10 years (and I'm not that good), clarinet for 3.5 years (which I don't enjoy much), bass clarinet for a year (same goes for this), and baritone saxophone since September. And I really like it.


----------

